# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Corsica Express [Capo Falconara]

## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι,  με  αυτό  το  καραβάκι  ξεκίνησε  ο  Κορσικανός  την  καταγωγή,  Monsieur  Pascal  Lotta,  και  να  είναι  το  μεγάλο  αφεντικό  της  Corsica Ferries - Sardinia Ferries  και...  Kallisti  Ferries. Τα υπόλοιπα  θα  τα  αφήσω  να  τα  πεί  ο  φίλος  Ελληνίς.


CORSICA EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση να προσθέσω δυο πραγματάκια για την ιστορία του πλοίου η οποία είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ. 

Το πλοίο λοιπόν ταξίδεψε το 1980 και στα νερά μας κάνοντας ως CAPO FALCONARA Πάτρα-Πρίντεζι για την μάλλον ιταλική Hellenic Adriatic Line (η οποία το 1979 είχε στην ίδια γραμμή το ESPRESSO BRINDISI)
και το 1981 για την Turismar, η οποία σύμφωνα με το Σουηδό την ίδια χρονιά είχε και πάλι το ΕSPRESSO BRINDISI. 

Ήταν το πρώτο από μια σειρά όμορφων Δανέζικων ποσταλιών για τα οποία είπαμε δύο λόγια εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Capo Falconara-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lconara-01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Corsica Express σε μπροσούρα της Cosmos Cruises του 1969/70 όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες σε Ισπανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Κανάρια και Μαρόκο

XC2008_09_1_414_8_020.jpg

----------

